# LAW OF THE FIST short film now online



## alexandernevermind (Apr 15, 2004)

There is a new short film that debuted online this week called "LAW OF THE FIST". It features some familiar faces from tv and the big screen. Including Kelly Perine from UPN's "One On One" as well as Martial Arts star TJ Storm and martial arts actor and stuntman Jeff Wolfe. Give it a look...it's free!

              Direct link:      http://www.ifilm.com/ifilmdetail/2479293 


                              Enjoy!!!


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Oct 24, 2004)

I can't get this to come up, is it still available?


----------

